# pants in or out



## wdlssm (Nov 10, 2008)

In. :dunno: It just happens that way a lot. I don't do it on purpose.

I don't think it matters though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I strap up over my boardn pants

too much of a hassel to try and get them over


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I cover my binding with my pants. set this thread up as a Poll


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

does it really matter? if you are that worried about this and not hitting the trail something is wrong. i think if i really sat atop a run deciding in or out i would just pack up and go home because obviously im not there to board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I put the front one over so I only have to do it once and the back one under. This also lets people know when I'm in switch to give me some "ohhhhh's and ahhhhh'h" ;]


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

what ever happens happens


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

I just make sure my ankle strap isn't covering my pants in the front when i strap in. If I stand up like that, the binding tugs at my pants until they pull free, and then my binding needs tightened a couple clicks.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I strap in over my pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I put my pants over the bindings because if they're under neath it pulls at the pant leg too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Out or my pants tug at the waiste and I can't move as well


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't wear any pants.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Front leg over binding back leg in but over strap I do this so my pants don't tug at my waist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Pants over bindings for me.



FoShizzle said:


> I don't wear any pants.


You're not gonna impress the ladies with the major shrinkage going on!!! :laugh:


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I ride with my left pantleg outside the binding and my right pant leg in.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Never have the pantlegs over the highback. Also, they're usually under the ankle strap, just because it's quicker. Pulling your pant leg over each time you strap in isn't that big of a deal, but it would get in the way of making quick no-look on-the-fly adjustments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> does it really matter? if you are that worried about this and not hitting the trail something is wrong. i think if i really sat atop a run deciding in or out i would just pack up and go home because obviously im not there to board.



Why are you such a fucking bitch all the time?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

my pants have an inner liner and an outer layer. i usually end up with the liner inside and the pants outside because i strap in when im on the lift and thats too much stuff in the binding to close my flows how i have them set.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Easty said:


> Pants over bindings for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not gonna impress the ladies with the major shrinkage going on!!! :laugh:


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> does it really matter? if you are that worried about this and not hitting the trail something is wrong. i think if i really sat atop a run deciding in or out i would just pack up and go home because obviously im not there to board.


I kinda disagree, its not a crime to try to look good. Whatever floats your boat, you know?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no idea... lol! Seriously, I never bothered to pay attention at how my pants look when I strap in. I guess they are inside? :dunno:


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> I put the front one over so I only have to do it once and the back one under. This also lets people know when I'm in switch to give me some "ohhhhh's and ahhhhh'h" ;]


rock awn, brudah! Same here


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

MadRopes said:


> Why are you such a fucking bitch all the time?


what was bitchy about that? I was stating my opinion and how i feel about the situation. so shut the fuck up and sit down douche cake. there ya go that was bitchy you lil ******.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dawg Catcher said:


> what was bitchy about that? I was stating my opinion and how i feel about the situation. so shut the fuck up and sit down douche cake. there ya go that was bitchy you lil ******.


Knock it off. Both of you, please.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My pants always end up under the bindings, but it's really out of sheer laziness, not because I care one way or the other.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> does it really matter? if you are that worried about this and not hitting the trail something is wrong. i think if i really sat atop a run deciding in or out i would just pack up and go home because obviously im not there to board.


its not that big of a deal hes just letting people say what they do


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

I usually have my front foot over the bindings and just strap in without doing anything with the back binding, just move the pants from underneath the ankle strap and dont worry about it after that.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

My pants have an inner and outer layer, too, and are baggy, so I put the outer layer over the straps and highback. Otherwise it feels like my pants are getting pulled down all the time.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im sorry but this post is full of fail.
Its like asking someone if they start walking with their left or right foot first.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Im sorry but this post is full of fail.
> Its like asking someone if they start walking with their left or right foot first.


the left, just like everyone


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> what was bitchy about that? I was stating my opinion and how i feel about the situation. so shut the fuck up and sit down douche cake. there ya go that was bitchy you lil ******.


I meant in every post, you are a fuckin bitch no matter what. I could cite several examples, but a worthless cunt-face like you isn't worth my time. Are you a chick? I hope not, cause you need an attitude adjustment. Maybe your boyfriend (assumin you have one) doesn't smack your stupid ass enough. fuckin whore.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> I meant in every post, you are a fuckin bitch no matter what. I could cite several examples, but a worthless cunt-face like you isn't worth my time. Are you a chick? I hope not, cause you need an attitude adjustment. Maybe your boyfriend (assumin you have one) doesn't smack your stupid ass enough. fuckin whore.


Wow..
If this thread wasnt going to get locked now it is...


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Wow..
> If this thread wasnt going to get locked now it is...



haha yeah tell me about it..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> does it really matter? if you are that worried about this and not hitting the trail something is wrong. i think if i really sat atop a run deciding in or out i would just pack up and go home because obviously im not there to board.


You're so hardcore. I wish I could be like you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, because of this stupid thread, I tried pulling the pant leg over the ankle strap on most runs today. Still inside the highback though. I think I do like it better. Even though most of my snow pants are a bit baggy, I've felt some pulling here and there. Wasn't a problem today.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

When I had some older foursquare pants I would ride with them outside the ankle straps. If I didnt ride with them that way, they wouldnt allow me to straighten my leg all the way.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Pants over, otherwise it feels tight


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

their is only 1 solution for this problem...

wear shorts , its the 09 fashion:thumbsup:


----------

